# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Автоматическое выключение

## biggg

Скажите пожалуйста, каким файлом выключается семерка, у меня в системе два shutdown.exe - ни один не работает
C:\Windows\System32
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shutdown-event-tracker_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_02aa6  dd4294b8d5f
заранее благодарен

----------


## Vickhan

Запусти cmd.exe, а в появившемся окне - shutdown.exe и почитай справку.

----------

